# Cheap short term rental



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello all

I will be moving over shortly and my company will be putting me up for 1 month but if i havent found scholls and property by then i would need cheap short term rentals in AD or dubai as i dont want to commit to a property until i have schools sorted .Just wondering if there are cheap hotels or if there are cheap short term apartments,it will only be myself as wont ship family out until everything in place

Thanks for your help


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there's a cheap hotel in Jebel Ali, easyhotels.com which advertises 99aed per day.

there's also hotel apartments which may offer you a good deal since business is slow this time of the year. Do a search here as the topic has been covered before so you'll find useful info.

can't help re. AD, sorry!


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

I ran into another option that may help Airbnb, lists people renting their own places. Unlike Dubizzle they are all short term rentals although they do have short term as well. 

Prices are pretty awesome overall; for most bang for your buck stick to JLT, Discovery Gardens (although I would not live there) or my personal new found oasis Motor City (a bit off the road but very green, good quality, relaxing and well priced).




slimtrader said:


> Hello all
> 
> I will be moving over shortly and my company will be putting me up for 1 month but if i havent found scholls and property by then i would need cheap short term rentals in AD or dubai as i dont want to commit to a property until i have schools sorted .Just wondering if there are cheap hotels or if there are cheap short term apartments,it will only be myself as wont ship family out until everything in place
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------

